
Ask HN: Has the bubble burst? - fratlas
I&#x27;m seeing an decline on average salary for developers in my country, more startups dying and a decrease in acquisitions from the big tech. Has it begun?
======
soulchild37
There is less acquisition and IPO from tech company this year compared to last
year. I think more VC are more cautious on their money and taking less risk
hence the flow of money has decreased, not necessary bursting the bubble. Just
lesser startup without a profitable roadmap.

------
the-dude
No.

